# Mitsubishi Dealers



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

CTC has an inventory of new Mitsubishi tractors. 

CTC 

If you guys find any other Mitsubishi dealers, please post them here for others to see.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not necessarily a dealer, but I saw where Allegheny Lawn is a parts distributor.


> Allegheny Lawn & Golf is proud to be the authorized US parts distributor for Mitsubishi Tractors and Satoh Tractors. We have the nation's largest inventory of parts and immediate access to parts in the Japan warehouse.
> 
> If you need help looking for the parts you require, please be sure to have your model number and serial number and either call John Gilbert at 1-800-245-0711 ext 120 or e-mail John at [email protected]


I used to get my Satoh parts from Stull in Pennsylvania, but I don't know if they are still in business.

BTW, Satoh and Mitsubishi merged in 1980, so I suppose they are considered the same brand tractors.


----------

